
Learning company culture from a bathroom visit - chauhankiran
https://rachelbythebay.com/w/2011/06/23/bathrooms/
======
dekhn
I've worked at Google for almost ten years, and the posts in the toilet have
been mostly "Testing on the Toilet", not "Don't sprinkle when you tinkle".

